# Crystal Menthol - something new?



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

I just had an experience at the gym. Was talking to an older gentleman (81) and we were discussing our various ailments. So I mention I have arthritis, and he says I've got just the thing for you. and like that, he went to his locker and came back with some crystal menthol and a balm made from it. the crystal menthol looked similar to rock salt you put in your water softener (the pellets). When you smell it, it has a strong odor of menthol. Next thing you know, he's rubbing some of this balm into both my knees, and I have to admit, they are feeling pretty good right now. He wouldn't tell me what else he mixes with it to make the balm, as he makes and sells it. So I looked it up on the internet:

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-ingredients/other-ingredients-and-chemicals/menthol-crystals-usp/

 he also said if you put a small flake in a Dixie cup, and add hot water and bring in the sauna with you, the entire sauna will smell like menthol, and damn if it don't clear the sinuses! It apparently has a melting point lower than body temperature.

 I think it would be fairly easy to figure out how to make your own balm, so I won't be buying any from the gentleman, but it was good to learn something today. it apparently great for those nagging aches and pains and provides pretty good temporary relief. not sure about the long term curative properties he was trying to sell me, like it cured the arthritis in his arm, but it does seem to have some short term qualities.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 6, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> Next thing you know, he's rubbing some of this balm into both my knees



I believe a guy would get his ass kicked for somethin like that. 



I'm looking into this as I wake everyday hurting


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

samcooke said:


> *I believe a guy would get his ass kicked for somethin like that. *
> 
> 
> I'm looking into this as I wake everyday hurting



It's kind of funny you mention it.

He looked at me while he was rubbing the balm into my knees and then he said "Gee, I hope this don't look too queer?"

...I just laughed and said no worries, I've seen worse at the gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting I've never heard of it.  I like the equi-block though. Its ridiculously hot, but it is just as effective. 

Was it uncomfortable on the skin at all?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if u rubbed some on your pp....


----------



## g0re (Jun 6, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> I wonder what would happen if u rubbed some on your pp....



If its anything like getting icy hot on your balls/pp, I'd have to say it will NOT feel good at all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> I wonder what would happen if u rubbed some on your pp....




I've gotten equi block on my dick, balls, taint, asshole and even in my eye.  Each instance I was wanting to go to the hospital for euthanasia.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 6, 2013)

So what r u saying....



PillarofBalance said:


> I've gotten equi block on my dick, balls, taint, asshole and even in my eye.  Each instance I was wanting to go to the hospital for euthanasia.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting I've never heard of it.  I like the equi-block though. Its ridiculously hot, but it is just as effective.
> 
> *Was it uncomfortable on the skin at all*?



Absolutely not.

It reminded me of mentholatum.

When he first applied it to my knees, there was a very noticeable cooling sensation.  A minute later, it began to heat up, but not uncomfortably.  I think this process brings the nerve endings to life, and then numbs the nerve endings.  the heating sensation lasted about, maybe, half an hour?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> So what r u saying....



That you should try it. Its great fun!


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That you should try it. Its great fun!



if you think that's fun, try applying some VEET to your balls and let's see if that doesn't tighten you up?  =)


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting I've never heard of it.  I like the equi-block though. Its ridiculously hot, but it is just as effective.
> 
> Was it uncomfortable on the skin at all?



Is that the stuff for horses? I was gunna get some for my mom. But not if its for horses lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Is that the stuff for horses? I was gunna get some for my mom. But not if its for horses lol.



Equi = horse


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Is that the stuff for horses? I was gunna get some for my mom. But not if its for horses lol.



Are you thinking of MSM?

if so, I've been on it for 15+ years, it was originally used for horses, which is a mammal just like you are, and it works great for knee/joint pain.


----------

